# Keeping Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow"



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I am trying to find info these guys on the web... What I have found through Google (and is in English) hasn't been able to answer some questions I have.

1). Minimum Tank size for species only tank with 6 - 10 individuals.

2). Possible tankmates (if any).

Any help is appreciated


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My personal recomendation would be a 40 gallon long (4 ft) as a minimum size for a colony of 10. I'm sure some will recommend a little smaller.

They're only mildly aggressive and the males top out at somewhere around 5 inches. I would think one of the less aggressive mbuna might work. If memory serves me correctly, I always kept them in a single species tank, so I have no first hand expereince with a good mix.

Kevin


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

The only thing I have to add to what Kevin said is that if they are dominated by another species, they don't color well at all. If you keep them with something else, make sure it's something that will be less aggressive than the Dayglow.


----------

